

House Votes To Boost Tax On Carried Interest - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/57814/house-votes-to-boost-tax-on-carried-interest/

======
lionhearted
Could someone a little more savvy in tax law explain what this means? I wasn't
sure what exactly carried interest is, I found this on Wikipedia:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carried_interest>

Not sure how carried interest differs from dividends. Will this just require
different structuring of payouts to get lower tax rates, or does this
fundamentally change investing strategies?

